# Kanes Wrath - Cyborg



## bluebright (Apr 5, 2008)

I really only post my site updates here at GBAtemp when I want some feedback. SO, here was my first attempt to...'paint' digitally.







I've been playing Kane's Wrath, the expansion to Command and Conquer 3 heaps, 'cause it's cool. For those who haven't played it, the game has lots of red in it.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 5, 2008)

lol at juice box.
Nice drawing, did you do it in paint?


----------



## bluebright (Apr 5, 2008)

um...photoshop?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 6, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80322 

This was done in paint.


----------



## bluebright (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, okay, you win. thats pretty darn cool.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially on the red parts, they really look like they're glowing. The light sources must've been a complete nightmare to keep track of. Could say that the blue veins stick out a bit; they are all the same shade of blue and aren't affected by the light like the skin, but I understand that'd be quite fiddly to do in this style.

Xcalibur: Why does it matter if it was drawn in Paint? (and you can tell it isn't because Paint can't blend brush edges like that anyway). The drawing you linked is good, but it's a completely different style (solid blocks of colour with minimal variation) so you can't really compare the two.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 7, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Nice job
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just curious thats all. I don't know much about this sort of stuff.
I wasn't saying it mattered but doing something in paint and doing something in photoshop don't seem equal.

also, this was made in paint:


----------

